# Help with ratio of potassium hydroxide



## ellabella (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello there! 

I am new to soap-making—though I have been making my own shampoo and whipped body butter since some months—and decided to take the plunge after being inspired by the effective and yet simple ingredients list on my favourite facial cleanser.
This felt like a recipe that I could try to reproduce on my own:

Vegetable Glycerin, Saponified Organic Oils (Sunflower Oil, Coconut Oil, Water, Potassium hydroxide, Citric Acid), Comfrey Root Powder, Jojoba Seed Oil, Blue Chamomile Oil

However, the proportions take a bit of guess-work. My main concern is how to saponify the oils, and what ratio of potassium hydroxide do I need? 
If anybody could help me out, that would be lovely! Alternately, if somebody could walk me through how to input this into the soap-making calculator, that would also be much appreciated. 

Thank you, and stay safe! 
I can't wait to start my soap-making journey.

Ella Bella


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 28, 2020)

Hiya Ella Bella! and Weicome!  I have a young 3-year-old friend named "Elle" that I call "Ellie Bellie". LOL



ellabella said:


> This felt like a recipe that I could try to reproduce on my own: Vegetable Glycerin, Saponified Organic Oils (Sunflower Oil, Coconut Oil, Water, Potassium hydroxide, Citric Acid), Comfrey Root Powder, Jojoba Seed Oil, Blue Chamomile Oil
> However, the proportions take a bit of guess-work. My main concern is how to saponify the oils, and what ratio of potassium hydroxide do I need?


Hmmm. Are you ready to learn how to make liquid soap? Here's a link to a tutorial and Info:

Basic Beginner Liquid Soap

Vegetable Glycerin, *<<< added separately*
Saponified Organic Oils (Sunflower Oil, Coconut Oil, Water, Potassium hydroxide, Citric Acid), *<<< This is the liquid soap part. The quick answer to the ratio of water to KOH (potassium hydroxide) is 3:1. That makes up your lye solution used to saponify the coconut & sunflower oils. Citric acid (20% solution) is added later. *
Comfrey Root Powder, *<<< lovely soothing medicinal herb probably infused into the sunflower oil* before saponification.
Jojoba Seed Oil, *<<< unsaponified oil added separately*
Blue Chamomile Oil *<<< fragrance (a rather pricey essential oil but lovely)*

So? Do ya think you still want to try and make this?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi Ella and welcome!

Here's a great thread for making LS that doesn't require CA to neutralize the soap.    Once you learn the process it's easier to understand and then create your own.   






						My Creamy Cocoa/Shea GLS Tutorial
					

My Creamy Cocoa/Shea GLS Tutorial     Recipe to make 1lb. of paste, super-fatted @ 3% on Summerbee Meadow's Advanced Lye Calculator, with a 3:1 water to lye ratio (aka 25% lye concentration):   35% coconut oil (76 degree-type)........... 5.6oz/159g 30% castor...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome, Ella! As Shunt pointed out, there's more than one way to make liquid soap....and some are easier/less complicated and without the need for neutralization. Besides the tutorial Shunt posted, here are two others:

Cold Process Liquid Soap 

and 






						Soaping 101 liquid soapmaking video?
					

Hello!  I have a bunch of people asking me to make liquid soap, so I'd like to give it a try.  I was watching soaping 101's youtube video and noticed that she used glycerin instead of water to make it.  I understand that it speeds up the process considerably, but does it also contribute to the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				





IrishLass


----------

